# how to make a bowtie inlay



## floridagramps (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a bow tie template, bosch 1617 plunge base router w adapters for PC bushings and a set of PC bushings. I have light and dark colored wood 1/4 inch thick

How do I route a recess in light colord wood

How do I route an inlay using dark colored wood

Once I master these simple mechanics, I'd like to try various inlays in gift projects.

All suggestions much appreciated


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Tom. This video will give you the exact information you need.

Router Bit of the Month -- Solid Brass Inlay Kit - YouTube

Dick


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

You don't have to buy an inlay kit. The trick is to find a combination of bit diameter and two bushes that satisfy the following relationship: outside diameter of larger bush minus outside diameter of smaller bush equals twice the bit diameter. The formula is simple: finding the right combination of bit and bushes is sometimes a problem. 

A combination that works is:

Bit diameter: 5mm
OD of smaller bush: 10mm
OD of larger bush: 20mm

It works because (20 –10) = 2 x 5. An Imperial combinations that work are:

Bit diameter: 1/8”
OD of smaller bush: 1/2”
OD of larger bush: 3/4” and

The Imperial size bushes mentioned above are available for Bosch routers. Part numbers are RA1109 and RA1115. You might consider the Bosch guide bush kit RA1125 which contains seven bushes including the above two sizes plus a Porter Cable adapter. If you have already bought the kit featured in the video you will need a PC adapter. This is available individually as RA1100.

Denis Lock ("Routing with Denis")


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

what this u-tube and you will have a good idea how to do that, i have that same kit, Router Bit of the Month -- Solid Brass Inlay Kit - YouTube[/url

you can also make any kind on inlay you want just draw it out and cut it out, follow the u-tube video for this


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Router Inlay Practice - The Diamond*

It is not the butterfly, but shows how to do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-7HLAVD7b0


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Denis Thanks for the info on how to select bit and bushing sizes. Very helpful.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great advice, there, Dennis.

Very simple when you explain it like that...


----------

